# Eclipse stürzt ständig ab (zusätzlich manchmal sehr langsam)

## tex

Hi zusammen,

ich wollte mal meine ersten schwere Gehversuche mit Java wagen und habe mir eclipse installiert. Einmal die 2.0.2 aus dem Portage und einmal die 3.0 runtergeladen. Leider habe ich ein Problem mit eclipse: Es stürzt bei mir extrem oft ab. Beim Arbeiten würde ich sagen, mind. alle 10 Minuten. Teilweise reproduzierbar. Z.B. wenn ich noch kein Projekt im Workspace habe und ein neues Projekt erstellen möchte stürzt er ab. Nach dem Neustart ist zwar das Projekt vorhanden, aber das ist sicher nicht normal  :Smile:  Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme mit eclipse unter Gentoo? Oder weiß jemand, woran das liegen kann? Auf der Konsole gibt er mir folgendes aus:

#

# HotSpot Virtual Machine Error, Internal Error

# Please report this error at

# http://java.sun.com/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi

#

# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.4.2_03-b02 mixed mode)

#

# Error ID: 43113F32554E54494D45110E4350500308

#

# Problematic Thread: prio=1 tid=0x08238870 nid=0x4847 runnable

#

Heap at VM Abort:

Heap

 def new generation   total 832K, used 831K [0x44760000, 0x44840000, 0x44c40000)

  eden space 768K,  99% used [0x44760000, 0x4481ffe8, 0x44820000)

  from space 64K, 100% used [0x44830000, 0x44840000, 0x44840000)

  to   space 64K,   0% used [0x44820000, 0x44820000, 0x44830000)

 tenured generation   total 9920K, used 8549K [0x44c40000, 0x455f0000, 0x48760000)

   the space 9920K,  86% used [0x44c40000, 0x45499578, 0x45499600, 0x455f0000)

 compacting perm gen  total 18432K, used 18232K [0x48760000, 0x49960000, 0x4c760000)

   the space 18432K,  98% used [0x48760000, 0x4992e220, 0x4992e400, 0x49960000)

Habe hier die Sun 1.4.2.03 laufen. Mit IBM 1.4.1 habe ich es auch versucht, selbiges Problem. Wäre klasse, wenn jemand eine Idee hat.

Noch dazu: Manchmal kann ich ja einige Minuten damit arbeiten  :Smile:  Aber dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass z.B. ein Projekt erstellen, oder Projekt löschen oder ähnliches extrem lange dauert. Dann wird die Progressbar angezeigt und bleibt bei 3 Balken oder so stehen. Nach 10-20 Sekunden gehts dann weiter (1,4 GHz, 512 MB Ram). Geht das anderen genauso? Also so schön Eclipse auch ist, aber unter den Bedingungen lässt sich nur schwer damit arbeiten  :Smile: 

Gruß

Tex

----------

## nerdbert

 *tex wrote:*   

>  Aber dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass z.B. ein Projekt erstellen, oder Projekt löschen oder ähnliches extrem lange dauert. Dann wird die Progressbar angezeigt und bleibt bei 3 Balken oder so stehen. Nach 10-20 Sekunden gehts dann weiter (1,4 GHz, 512 MB Ram). Geht das anderen genauso? Also so schön Eclipse auch ist, aber unter den Bedingungen lässt sich nur schwer damit arbeiten 
> 
> 

 

Das klingt für mich nicht ungewöhnlich. Aber die Abstürze (zu denen mir leider wirklich nichts einfällt) sind nicht normal oder akzeptabel.

----------

## tex

Hi,

danke für Deine Antwort. Ja, also dass eclipse nicht so schnell ist, habe ich schon öfter gehört, aber dass es soo langsam ist? Auch die Menüs hängen manchmal etwas der Maus hinterher. Habe schon alle möglichen VMs durch mit Eclipse, jetzt sogar Blackdown. Ich versuchs jetzt mal mit Sun 1.5 Beta1 *g* Vielleicht hilft das ja.

Gruß

Tex

----------

## thundersteele

selbes Problem hier. Auch die gleiche Fehlermeldung. Bitte Bescheidsagen wenn einer eine Lösung findet.

EDIT: Eventuell hab ich ne Lösung, versuch mal eclipse-motif zu starten. Ist allerdings ziemlich hässlich.

----------

## Rad

Also ich hab' vor kurzem einige Stunden mit Eclipse unter Linux gearbeitet - und jetzt auf das Topic hier wieder schnell 'nen minimalen "Hallo Welt!" - Test gemacht. Es läuft alles fehlerfrei & genau so "schnell", wie zu erwarten wäre (ok- Eclipse IST nicht extrem schnell aber warten tu' ich schon nicht länger als 2 Sekunden bis 'ne Class/'n Projekt erstellt ist).

Ich geb' euch mein Setup und den Ratschlag, Eclipse nicht allzuschnell aufzugeben, weil's zusammen mit einem halbwegs modernen Computer wirklich eine ziemlich perfekte JAVA-Programmierhilfe ist!

Mein Setup:

Eclipse

Version: 2.1.2

Build id: 200311030802

java.runtime.version=Blackdown-1.4.1-01

WM: KDE 3.2

Athlon XP 2,4 (untertaktet)

512 MB komplett fehlerfreies Ram, zumindest nach Memtest86+

~x86 und Kernel 2.4

ReiserFS3

PS: Mit Sun Java und KDE 3.1.x lief's vor 'ner Weile auch prima, ebenso wie's auf 'nem anderen, nicht-~x86 - P4 2,4GHz unter Fluxbox mit Kernel 2.6-love auch problemfrei zu laufen scheint...

----------

## thundersteele

auf meinem Laptop läuft es jetzt auch. Was ich vermute:

Es ist nicht wichtig welches JRE/JDK man gerade benutzt, sondern mit welchem es gebaut wird. Meins auf dem Desktop scheint mit blackdown gebaut, und ist eben recht instabil. Ich hab auf dem Laptop explizit alles kontrolliert das auch überall sun-jdk (1.4.2_03) aktiv ist, und dann emerged, es läuft problemlos. Zwar noch kein Langzeittest, aber die Abstürze die ich auf meinem Desktop reproduzieren kann treten nicht auf.

edit: Oder auch nicht. Doch mal memtest laufen lassen

benutzt jemand ati-drivers? Die machen auch recht viel mist was Speicher betrifft, und ich verwende sie.

----------

## rockhead

Hallo,

wer intensiv Java benutzt und noch einiges an Performance rausholen will, möchte vielleicht auch folgende Dokumente lesen, die sich auf das Sun-JDK beziehen.

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/1.4.2_whitepaper.html erläutert ein paar Optionen für die Virtual Machine. 

http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/JavaTechandLinux/RedHat/  beschreibt die das bessere Laufzeitverhalten bei der Nutzung von NPTL (Native Posix Thread Library) gegenüber den Linux Threads. Um NTPL unter Gentoo zu aktivieren, braucht man einen 2.6er Kernel und muss die glibc mit USE="nptl" neu emergen:

 *Quote:*   

> USE="nptl" emerge glibc

 

Das wars schon. Ganz spannend dabei ist, sich die Ausgabe der Prozesse (ps -ax) bei laufenden Java-Programmen vor und nach nptl anzuschauen. 

Viel Spass damit

----------

## Aldo

 *Quote:*   

> USE="nptl" emerge glibc

 

Habe ich mal ausprobiert.

Nun bekomme ich aber ständig Speicherzugriffsfehler bei diversen Programmen.

z.B. xmms, kaffeine und xine laufen nicht mehr.

Auch nach neukompilierung.

Nach rücksetzen auf die Linuxthreads läuft wieder alles.

Irgendwie seltsam.

----------

